

Dissolving my startup, and selling my four letter domain. - levr

I am in the process of dissolving my former startup, and we are looking to sell our four letter domain: levr.com.<p>I will post it to some domain auction sites if no one is interested, but I wanted to offer it up to the hacker community first. Contact me at domain@levr.com if you're interested.
======
pclark
<http://hackernames.com>

~~~
levr
Thanks!

------
wanghq
let me know if you want to put your assets on my site. thanks

